# New need test



## j0n3200 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey I'm new here and I just need to know how to get into contact with someone that can sell me some test e


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey, j0n.  Why don't you find another board.  We're not s source board here.
You didn't read any stickies, you didn't post an intro, you're just another f#cking idiot.


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 9, 2017)

What the f*ck is wrong with you newbs? Jesus, looking thru the recent posts and theres like half a dozen threads asking for sources, or source checks. Go somewhere the **** else


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 9, 2017)

What a ****tard!


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 9, 2017)

Go to a doctor


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

We need to make it be read before or while filling out info to be a member so there are no excuse for not reading the stickys , but I'm sure no madder what it will still be the same case


----------



## PFM (Jul 9, 2017)

I sold your mother but she keeps coming back.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 9, 2017)

j0n3200 said:


> Hey I'm new here and I just need to know how to get into contact with someone that can sell me some test e


Im not usually so giving to dumb fuks like yourself but here is a link to free test here.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 9, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Im not usually so giving to dumb fuks like yourself but here is a link to free test here.



Hahahah, that was perfect!


----------



## Jin (Jul 10, 2017)

CVS or Walgreens


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 10, 2017)

I hope u get aids


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 10, 2017)

BSP  wins the thread, but in case you don't like that site you can try dea.gov.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 10, 2017)

Way too many of these posts lately


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 10, 2017)

At least he didn't beat around the bush


----------



## LIGHTW8T (Jul 10, 2017)

go to  dea.gov online,  they always have amazing products


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 10, 2017)

Text "Need Test" to 867-5309.  You will be sent a link on where to purchase your test.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 10, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Im not usually so giving to dumb fuks like yourself but here is a link to free test here.



I got nothing on that.  Applauding.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 10, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Im not usually so giving to dumb fuks like yourself but here is a link to free test here.



So, What did you guys all score on the test?


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jul 12, 2017)

BSP  wins the thread, but in case you don't like that site you can try dea.gov.[/QUOTE]

Now I tryed to sell the meth didn't work too good, when I told them it's okay I made it myself they got even more upset


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jul 12, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> So, What did you guys all score on the test?



-13 but that's okay cuz that's my favorite number


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jul 12, 2017)

Go to the gym after big guy that always works.
Well every once in awhile you get a beating but that's like 1 out of 10 times


----------

